# Premium-SMS und Klingeltöne als Schuldenfallendiskussion



## Captain Picard (25 April 2005)

http://www.verivox.de/News/ArticleDetails.asp?aid=9479


> Premium-SMS und Klingeltöne als Schuldenfalle
> 22.03.2005
> 
> Stuttgart (dpa) - Das Handy entwickelt sich immer mehr zur Schuldenfalle: Nach Angaben der baden-württembergischen Verbraucherzentrale vom Dienstag in Stuttgart öfter beschweren sich Bürger immer häufiger über Handyrechnungen, die erschreckende Höhen erreichen. So bezahlten Kinder und Jugendliche etwa für Klingeltöne, für die im Fernsehen oder Zeitschriften geworben wird, zum Teil bis zu 4,99 Euro.


http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/9/0,1872,2211401,00.html


> Laut Bundesverband der Deutschen Inkasso-Unternehmen haben zwölf Prozent der 13- bis 24-Jährigen Schulden - im Durchschnitt rund 1800 Euro. Eine Ursache dafür ist die Mobilfunkrechnung: "Handys haben immer anspruchsvollere Funktionen, häufig verbunden mit für Kinder kaum durchschaubaren Gebühren", teilt der Verband mit.



cp 

PS: Treffer für Googeln mit  klingeltöne schuldenfalle


----------



## stieglitz (25 April 2005)

Das mit der Schuldenfalle Handy und Klingeltönen ist ja sicher richtig und auch bedenklich.
Aber diese Aussage:


> Laut Bundesverband der Deutschen Inkasso-Unternehmen haben zwölf Prozent der 13- bis 24-Jährigen Schulden - im Durchschnitt rund 1800 Euro. Eine Ursache dafür ist die Mobilfunkrechnung: "Handys haben immer anspruchsvollere Funktionen, häufig verbunden mit für Kinder kaum durchschaubaren Gebühren", teilt der Verband mit.



Ist mal wieder so eine typische statistische Aussage, nach dem Motto,
wenn ich mit einer Pobacke auf einer heissen Herdplatte sitze und mit der anderen auf einer kalten, ist das genau die richtige Temperatur.

Man kann doch nicht 24 jährige mit 13 jährigen in eine Statistik werfen.
Ein über 20 jähriger kann ja durchaus schon sinnvolle Kredite für Möbel, Auto oder zur Studienfinanzierung aufnehmen.
Und das wirft man dann mit Klingeltönen etc. in einen Topf.
grrrrrr

Geht selbstverständlich nicht gegen Dich CP.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2005)

Diese Relativierung hilft niemandem, am wenigsten den betroffenen Jugendlichen 


> Nur flinke Augen finden die  Preisangaben in kleiner Schrift 4,99 Euro pro Ton oder Bild sind keine Seltenheit.
> Ein raffinierter Clou ist noch am Rand notiert: Der neue Ton bedeutet meist nur
> der Anfang eines Abos, das sich automatisch verlängert


aus derselben Quelle (leider nicht auch nicht on-line) 


> Vor allem jüngere Kinder haben noch keine Werbekompetenz (Prof Dr Wolf Dieter Ring ,
> Vorsitzender für Jugendmedienschutz KJM)


Mal eine direkte Frage:  kannst du die in Zehntelsekunden im TV unten eingeblendeten 
Preisangaben  zu den Klingeltönen lesen und erkennen?  dann Glückwunsch!  Data wäre blass vor Neid... 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (25 April 2005)

CP schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Relativierung hilft niemandem, am wenigsten den betroffenen Jugendlichen


Du hast ja recht! 
Ich kann das auch nicht lesen. Und mir ist die Gefahr auch bekannt.
Aber die zählen falsche Alterklassen zusammen. Wenn die geschrieben hätten 12 bis 16 jährige, wäre ich ja einverstanden, dann wäre aber der Durchschnittbetrag nicht zu hoch.
Für einen 12 oder 13 jährigen sind 50 € Schulden mehr als für einen gutverdienenden 24 jährigen 5.000 €.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die zählen falsche Alterklassen zusammen..


Ich werde mich bemühen in Zukunft nur Quellen zu zitieren, die deinen   hohen Ansprüchen 
an statistischer Genauigkeit gerecht werden. 
(Gaub keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast)

cp


----------



## jupp11 (25 April 2005)

Was soll eigentlich die  Banalisierung und Verharmlosung  des wichtigen Themas mit Nörgeleien 
an statistischen Daten?

j.


----------



## stieglitz (26 April 2005)

Zur Versachlichung.
Hier ist die offizielle Aussage des Bundesverbandes Deutscher Inkasso-Unetrnehmen e.V. aus seiner Pressemitteilung vom 20.04.05.



			
				BDIU schrieb:
			
		

> Jugendliche wegen Handy verschuldet
> 
> „Leider jedoch", fügt Jender hinzu, „ist das Zahlungsverhalten auch eine Frage der Einstellung. Und hier beobachten wir, dass schon junge Menschen beim Thema Schulden zunehmend gleichgültig werden." 14 Prozent der Jugendlichen in der Altersgruppe von 13 bis 20 Jahren haben bereits Schulden. Die Beobachtungen der Inkasso-Unternehmen decken sich mit aktuellen Studienergebnissen des Münchner Instituts für Jugendforschung. Zwar ist die Summe, mit der diese Jugendlichen verschuldet sind, insgesamt leicht rückläufig - im Durchschnitt liegt sie bei etwa 450 Euro -, jedoch steigt nach Erfahrung der Inkasso-Unternehmen bei jungen Leuten generell die Bereitschaft, Geld für Dinge auszugeben, das sie selbst noch gar nicht besitzen. Häufigster Grund für die Verschuldung: das Handy. 80 Prozent der BDIU-Unternehmen bestätigen das in der Umfrage. Marion Kremer, Pressesprecherin des Verbandes: „Die aktuellsten Klingeltöne und Handyspiele sind für Jugendliche immer mehr ein Statussymbol. Viele verlieren dabei die Kostenfrage völlig aus den Augen."
> 
> ...


http://www.inkasso.de/
Hört sich etwas anders an.


----------



## jupp11 (26 April 2005)

Hauptsache, man verniedlicht und vernebelt  das Problem Premium SMS für Kids 
Die Lobby wird´s  ihm danken 


> Nach Beobachtung von 69 Prozent ist Arbeitslosigkeit zudem ein wesentlicher Grund, warum sich Jugendliche verschulden. Beschäftigte Jugendliche dagegen haben nach Erfahrung von 17 Prozent der BDIU-Mitgliedsunternehmen ein gutes Zahlungsverhalten


wow, welch tolle Erkenntnis, vom Lobbyverband der Schuldeneintreiber
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=102334#102334


			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon sehr ärgerlich, wenn man kurz bevor man eh vom Wecker geweckt wird, durch so einen Anruf unsanft
> aus dem Schlaf gerissen wird und danach nicht mehr einschlafen kann.


das sind natürlich ganz andere Probleme , wenn man nicht mehr einschlafen kann....

j.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2005)

Statt eines Kommentars 

SMS Schuldenfalle



> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 30.600 für SMS Schuldenfalle .


cp


----------



## stieglitz (26 April 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache, man verniedlicht und vernebelt das Problem Premium SMS für Kids
> Die Lobby wird´s ihm danken


Ich habe an keiner Stelle das Problem vernieglicht oder vernebelt. Ich halte das Problem für genau so wichtig wie du. Ich habe nur die Aussagekraft der zitierten Statistik bezweifelt. Es bringt das Forum und dessen Anliegen nicht weiter, wenn man mit falschen bzw. nicht aussagekräftigen Zahlen operiert.
Und noch was, wenn einem die Zahlen in den Kram passen, werden sie unkritisch gemeldet, wenn nicht dann ist das


> Lobbyverband der Schuldeneintreiber


So geht das doch nicht!


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2005)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/UNIQ11145133562132318/link192279A.html



> 05.01.2005
> Klingeltöne und Logos fürs Handy per Abonnement:
> 1000 Euro für Premium-SMS
> Die Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg schlägt Alarm: Immer öfter kommt es zu Beschwerden über Handyrechnungen, die durch Premium-SMS erschreckende Höhen erreichen. 1000 Euro sind keine Seltenheit.
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (26 April 2005)

Und dazu immer wieder lesenswert:

http://spreeblick.de/wp/index.php?p=324


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/premium-sms.php


> Dieses Kapitel zeigt auf, was Premium SMS eigentlich ist, wie die Technik funktioniert, wo die Risiken lauern und wie man sich vor unseriösen Methoden schützen kann:
> 
> * Premium-SMS Technik
> * Das kostet Premium SMS
> ...


----------



## galdikas (26 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> CP schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blödsinn - das ist genau die verharmlosende Relativierung der Schuldenproblematik, wenn nicht die absolute Höhe der Verschuldung, sondern ihr Anteil am verfügbaren Einkommen den Maßstab für die "Berechtigung" einer Besorgnis bilden soll.

Bei der Klingelton-Abo-Werbung entsteht das Problem aber meines Erachtens dadurch, daß die Anbieter sich gar nicht auf das behauptete Zustandekommen der Verträge berufen können, welche ihnen angeblich das vermeintliche Recht zum Einzug der Zahlungen im geforderten Umfang geben sollen.

(Daß der mit verwerflichen Methoden erlangte Zugriff der Klingelton-Gauner auf die Kunden-Gelder "erst" dann unterbindenswert wäre, wenn die Geneppten sich weit über Leistungsvermögen hinaus verschulden müßten, diese scheinheilige Haltung verdient heftigsten Widerspruch!) 

gal.


----------



## stieglitz (26 April 2005)

Ich glaubs nicht. Kaum hat man sich Kritik von einem Mitglied zugezogen, fallen alle anderen über einen her. Das nannte man früher Klassenprügel.
Ich komme mir schon vor wie DAY oder einer der übrigen.

@Galdikas
Deine Auslegungen verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (26 April 2005)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> @Galdikas
> Deine Auslegungen verstehe ich nicht.


Da liegt das Problem , mir erscheint das  einleuchtend. 

j.


----------



## BenTigger (26 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaubs nicht. Kaum hat man sich Kritik von einem Mitglied zugezogen, fallen alle anderen über einen her. Das nannte man früher Klassenprügel.
> Ich komme mir schon vor wie DAY oder einer der übrigen.



Aehm Stieglitz, nun falle ich auch über dich her! :evil: 

Das Forum besteht aus Aktuell 2996 angemeldeten Usern und 
dein Triolog (bestehend aus CP, Jupp1 und dir) sind garantiert nicht *alle anderen*.
User Day hatte da definitiv unmengen mehr an Gegenspielern und selbst die machten nur einen geringfügigen Anteil der User hier aus. 
* also bitte auf dem Teppich bleiben und keine Rundumschläge verteilen, wenn man selbst nicht getroffen werden möchte*


----------



## stieglitz (26 April 2005)

@bentigger

Bei Klassenprügel wars auch nur immer ein Teil der Klasse, soweit ich mich erinnere
Es kommt einen wahrscheinlich blos so vor, ich kann da nicht mitreden, habe selber nie welche bezogen.
Bei den restlichen 2.993 entschuldige ich mich natürlich.


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2005)

Na super, jetzt ist der Thread/Thema:
 Premium-SMS und Klingeltöne als Schuldenfalle
 kaputtgelabert, das war wohl von Anfang an das Ziel....


----------



## stieglitz (26 April 2005)

Hier wurde er ja schon wieder neu begonnen.
Dort hab ich auch nichts zu nörgeln und zu meckern, versprochen!
o.k. ?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10117


----------



## drboe (26 April 2005)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> (Daß der mit verwerflichen Methoden erlangte Zugriff der Klingelton-Gauner auf die Kunden-Gelder "erst" dann unterbindenswert wäre, wenn die Geneppten sich weit über Leistungsvermögen hinaus verschulden müßten, diese scheinheilige Haltung verdient heftigsten Widerspruch!)


Absolut! Nur ist das sicher nicht die einzige Form von Kritik und die Erklärung einer Art individuellen Neppgrenze  ist eher selten. 

Ich z. B. verstehe nicht, wie man bei Prepaid Verträgen ein Abo-Inkasso a la Jamba durchführen kann. Das Gros der Zielgruppe dürfte ja solche Verträge haben. M. E. ist ein Verrechnungskonto bei einer Telefon- oder anderen Gesellschaft (Versandhaus usw.) eben kein Konto, von dem jeder abbuchen kann. Es dient einzig dem Ausgleich von Forderungen zwischen den beiden Vertragspartnern (carier, Prepaid-Telefonbenutzer). Führt die Leistung eines Dritten zu einem Transfer, dann muss die im Fall der Mobiltelefonie m. E. mit einer direkten Telefoniedienstleistung stehen. D. h., der Transfer von Guthaben für einen gerade bezogenen Klingelton geht in Ordnung, wenn Deckung da ist. Monatliches abbuchen für ein Abo zu was auch immer aber nicht. Ich bin eigentlich sicher, dass man das vor Gericht durchsetzen kann, bin aber weder Jurist (=Restunsicherheit) noch Prepaid-Kunde, noch Klingeltonbezieher. Ob es dazu irgendwann einmal Urteile geben wird? Weiss jemand, ob es laufende Auseinandersetzungen gibt?

M. Boettcher


----------



## 118xx (26 April 2005)

Bei "normalen" Premium-SMS zieht die Telco die Beträge aus abgetretenem Recht ein. Im Vertrag Telco./.Dienstanbieter ist klargestellt dass zwischen Transportleistung der SMS und der Dienstleistung zu unterscheiden ist. Bezüglich der Dienstleistung wird der Dienstanbieter Vertragspartner. Die auf Dienstleistung entfallenden Beträge werden zugleich an die Telco abgetreten. Ich vermute bei Abos ist das ähnlich geregelt.

Vorteil für den Kunden ist dass seine Einwendungen gegen die "Dienstleistung" unmittelbar gegen die abgetretene Forderung geltend gemacht werden können. Die alte Argumentation aus Dialerzeiten "Wir haben die Verbindungsleistung erbracht und dürfen dafür die volle Kohle einziehen" greift dann nicht.
Zudem ist m.E. der Anscheinsbeweis nicht anwendbar, da  keine TK-Entgelte sondern "andere Dienstleistungen" geltend gemacht werden. Hier kann es (noch)keinen Anscheinsbeweis geben, dass die Gebührenerfassungsanlagen diese Gebühren stets zutreffend erfassen.

Ich weiss von einem "Abo"-Rechtstreit der wohl jetzt vor Gericht landet (nach Widerspruch gegen Mahnbescheid ist nun die Abgabenachricht ans Streitgericht eingegangen). 

Urteile zu Abos kenne ich keine.


----------



## drboe (26 April 2005)

118xx schrieb:
			
		

> Bei "normalen" Premium-SMS zieht die Telco die Beträge aus abgetretenem Recht ein. Im Vertrag Telco./.Dienstanbieter ist klargestellt dass zwischen Transportleistung der SMS und der Dienstleistung zu unterscheiden ist. Bezüglich der Dienstleistung wird der Dienstanbieter Vertragspartner. Die auf Dienstleistung entfallenden Beträge werden zugleich an die Telco abgetreten. Ich vermute bei Abos ist das ähnlich geregelt.


Und da sehe ich das Problem. Wenn ich z. B. ein "Kundenkonto" bei einem Versandhaus habe, so kann der Lebensmittelhändler, Frisör oder meinetwegen eine Versicherung da nicht einfach "abbuchen" mit der Begründung, es bestünde eine Forderung gegen mich. Ebenso wenig kann das Versandhaus dann von mir den Ausgleich der Forderung verlangen. Dabei ist es ganz egal, ob das Versandhaus einen Vertrag mit dem Lebensmittelhändler, Frisör bzw. der Versicherung hat. Das "Konto" dient eben nur zur Verrechnung zwischen den beiden Parteien. In diesem Fall zwischen Versandhandel und Kunde. Es ist kein vollwertiges Bankkonto und bei Prepaid Verträgen sicher kein Debitkonto. Jamba und Co buchen von so einem Verrechnungskonto aber "Leistungen" ab, die einer Mitgliedschaft im Buchclub o. ä. entsprechen. Dabei belasten sie auch dann, wenn auf dem Prepaid-"Konto" gar kein Guthaben vorhanden ist und eine Leistung gar nicht erbracht wird. Und das geht m. E. nicht. Von der fehlenden Geschäftsfähigkeit der wohl meist jugendlichen Opfer ganz zu schweigen. Die Mehrzahl der Verträge müßte m. E. nichtig sein, weil die Zustimmung der Eltern nicht vorliegt.



			
				118xx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss von einem "Abo"-Rechtstreit der wohl jetzt vor Gericht landet (nach Widerspruch gegen Mahnbescheid ist nun die Abgabenachricht ans Streitgericht eingegangen).
> 
> Urteile zu Abos kenne ich keine.


Interessant. Ich hoffe, dass irgendwann einmal die Grundlage dieser Abzocke geklärt wird. Beim Abschluß eines Prepaid-Vertrages habe ich nämlich wohl zu keiner Zeit erklärt, dass über diesen Vertrag Kredite zu Gunsten Dritter abgewickelt werden können/dürfen. Im Gegenteil. Und wenn Eltern ihre Zustimmung zum Prepaid Mobiltelefon geben, dann schließt das vermutlich nicht diese Form der Kreditvergabe an den Nachwuchs ein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## 118xx (26 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Und da sehe ich das Problem. Wenn ich z. B. ein "Kundenkonto" bei einem Versandhaus habe, so kann der Lebensmittelhändler, Frisör oder meinetwegen eine Versicherung da nicht einfach "abbuchen" mit der Begründung, es bestünde eine Forderung gegen mich.



Doch wenn eine Forderung besteht und wirksam an das Versandhaus abgetreten wird. Gegen eine Abtretung kannst Du Dich i.d.R. nicht wehren, wenn die zugrunde liegende Hauptforderung besteht.




> Das "Konto" dient eben nur zur Verrechnung zwischen den beiden Parteien.



Es gibt kein Konto. Prepaid ist m.E. ein ganz normaler Mobilfunknutzungsvertrag nur i.d.R. auf Vorkasse. Wenn über "Vorkasseguthaben" hinaus Leistungen erbracht werden ists ein Darlehn der Telco an den Kunden, oder bei Abtretung halt eine schlichte Forderung. Dass dies edvmässig nach internen "Konten" abgerechnet wird, ändert daran nichts.



> Jamba und Co buchen von so einem Verrechnungskonto aber "Leistungen" ab, die einer Mitgliedschaft im Buchclub o. ä. entsprechen. Dabei belasten sie auch dann, wenn auf dem Prepaid-"Konto" gar kein Guthaben vorhanden ist und eine Leistung gar nicht erbracht wird.



Wie gesagt, da wird dem Prepaidinhaber ein Darlehen gewährt.





> Von der fehlenden Geschäftsfähigkeit der wohl meist jugendlichen Opfer ganz zu schweigen. Die Mehrzahl der Verträge müßte m. E. nichtig sein, weil die Zustimmung der Eltern nicht vorliegt.



So einfach leider nicht. Vertragspartner des Prepaidvertrages ist regelmässig ein Erwachsener. Und dann kommt wieder das Gedöhns mit der Duldungsvollmacht, d.h. der Minderjährige schliesst Verträge als Vertreter des Karteninhabers mit Wirkung für den Erwachsenen.
An dieser Stelle kann man aber den Hebel versuchen anzusetzen. Als Karteninhaber hafte ich nur für echte Gesprächsentgelte und nicht für alle anderen Leistungen die nur per Telefon bestellt werden. 

Ausserdem könnte man an der Werbung ansetzen "volle Kostenkontrolle" (wird damit überhaupt noch geworben?).

Und natürlich bleibt die spannende  Frage des allg. Vertragsrecht, ob überhaupt bei der derzeitigen Bewerbung ein Abo/Preisvereinbarung zustande kommt. 



> Ich hoffe, dass irgendwann einmal die Grundlage dieser Abzocke geklärt wird. Beim Abschluß eines Prepaid-Vertrages...



Muss mich berichtigen. in dem Verfahren das ich erwähnte gehts um Abos auf einer Partnerkarte. "Geklärt" wird also nur die Frage, ob ein Abo zustande kommt.


----------



## drboe (27 April 2005)

118xx schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moment! Dabei kann man nur verrechnen, wenn man etwas besitzt. Beim Versandhaus existiert nichts, was zum Ausgleich der Forderung geeignet ist (Zahlung erfolgt gegen Rechnung, Konto im Soll). Eine behauptete  Geschäftsbeziehung dürfte wohl nicht reichen. Bei einem Prepaid Kontostand 0, gleicher Fall, wird eine auf die Zukunft gerichtete Forderung belastet. M. E. zu Unrecht. Zudem werden Behauptungen aufgestellt. Wenn ich einem Lebensmittelhändler gegenüber behaupte, ich besäße eine Forderung gegen meinen Nachbarn in Höhe von 1.000 EUR und der kauft diese angebliche Forderung an, wird er Probleme haben, diese beim nächsten Einkauf dem Nachbarn zu belasten. Nehmen wir an, der Nachbar läßt "anschreiben", dann entspräche das einem Konto. Das möchte ich sehen, dass der Händler den Kontostand um 1.000 EUR ändern kann und damit durchkommt.



			
				118xx schrieb:
			
		

> > Das "Konto" dient eben nur zur Verrechnung zwischen den beiden Parteien.
> 
> 
> Es gibt kein Konto. Prepaid ist m.E. ein ganz normaler Mobilfunknutzungsvertrag nur i.d.R. auf Vorkasse.


Es gibt kein Konto im Sinne eines Bankkontos. Der Buchhalter spricht aber schon von "Konten". Teil des Vertrages ist aber doch, dass Leistungen nur aus Guthaben erbracht werden. 



			
				118xx schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn über "Vorkasseguthaben" hinaus Leistungen erbracht werden ists ein Darlehn der Telco an den Kunden, oder bei Abtretung halt eine schlichte Forderung. Dass dies edvmässig nach internen "Konten" abgerechnet wird, ändert daran nichts.


Diese Darlehensmöglichkeit bestreite ich. Die vereinbarten Leistungen werden doch laut Vertrag ausschließlich auf der Basis "Vorkasse des Konsumenten" erbracht. Es gibt keine Kreditkomponente.



			
				118xx schrieb:
			
		

> > Jamba und Co buchen von so einem Verrechnungskonto aber "Leistungen" ab, die einer Mitgliedschaft im Buchclub o. ä. entsprechen. Dabei belasten sie auch dann, wenn auf dem Prepaid-"Konto" gar kein Guthaben vorhanden ist und eine Leistung gar nicht erbracht wird.
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, da wird dem Prepaidinhaber ein Darlehen gewährt.


Es wird ihm eines aufgezwungen. Und das ist m. E. etwas anderes. 



			
				118xx schrieb:
			
		

> > Von der fehlenden Geschäftsfähigkeit der wohl meist jugendlichen Opfer ganz zu schweigen. Die Mehrzahl der Verträge müßte m. E. nichtig sein, weil die Zustimmung der Eltern nicht vorliegt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hast Du vermutlich recht. Man kauft das Teil und verschenkt es, bleibt aber selbst der Vertragspartner. Dagegen spricht ein wenig der Text, den ich bei einer Prepaidkarte finde:



			
				D2 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit *deiner* neuenCallYa-Karte ... kannst *du* mobil telefonieren ... *Deine* PIN findest *Du* ... *Du* steckst *deine* D2-Karte in *dein* Handy, schaltest es ein und gibst *deine* Pin ein. Nun rufts *du* kostenlos ... *Dein* Startkapital wird automatisch auf *dein* D2-Konto geladen. *Deine* D2-CallYa-Karte ... kannst *du* sofort mobil telefonieren


Hervorhebung von mir. Wen man da wohl anspricht? Beim Postpaid-Vertrag heisst es aber:



			
				D2 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ihre* drei Schritte ins .... Stecken *Sie* die ... in *Ihr* Handy. Geben *Sie* ...


Man macht erkennbar Unterschiede. Ist es völlig abwegig zu anzunehmen, dass die im ersten Fall von einem minderjährigen Nutzer ausgehen? 



			
				118xx schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann kommt wieder das Gedöhns mit der Duldungsvollmacht, d.h. der Minderjährige schliesst Verträge als Vertreter des Karteninhabers mit Wirkung für den Erwachsenen.
> An dieser Stelle kann man aber den Hebel versuchen anzusetzen. Als Karteninhaber hafte ich nur für echte Gesprächsentgelte und nicht für alle anderen Leistungen die nur per Telefon bestellt werden.
> 
> Ausserdem könnte man an der Werbung ansetzen "volle Kostenkontrolle" (wird damit überhaupt noch geworben?).
> ...


Das meine ich. M. E. fehlt da zum Vertrag einiges. Und wenn ich Vertragsnehmer bin, berechtigt das andere (die Kids als Benutzer) doch nicht, zu meinen Lasten Verträge abzuschliessen.



			
				118xx schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich hoffe, dass irgendwann einmal die Grundlage dieser Abzocke geklärt wird. Beim Abschluß eines Prepaid-Vertrages...
> 
> 
> Muss mich berichtigen. in dem Verfahren das ich erwähnte gehts um Abos auf einer Partnerkarte. "Geklärt" wird also nur die Frage, ob ein Abo zustande kommt.


Schade. Aber ein Schritt kann es ja sein, wenn dabei die Frage des Abos geklärt wird. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## 118xx (27 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Moment! Dabei kann man nur verrechnen, wenn man etwas besitzt.


§ 398 BGB: Eine Forderung kann von dem Gläubiger durch Vertrag mit einem anderen auf diesen übertragen werden (Abtretung) 

Wenn Du jemanden 1000 Euro schuldest und der keine Lust hat mit Dir wortreich zu streiten kaufe ich ihm die Forderung (üblicherweise gegen einen Abschlag) ab. Dann bin ich Dein neuer Gläubiger.
Du bist geschützt weil Du Vorlage der Abtretungsurkunde verlangen kannst und alle Einwendungen die Du gegen den alten Gläubiger hattest auch gegen den neuen geltend machen kannst.


> Wenn ich einem Lebensmittelhändler gegenüber behaupte, ich besäße eine Forderung gegen meinen Nachbarn in Höhe von 1.000 EUR und der kauft diese angebliche Forderung an, wird er Probleme haben, diese beim nächsten Einkauf dem Nachbarn zu belasten. Nehmen wir an, der Nachbar läßt "anschreiben", dann entspräche das einem Konto. Das möchte ich sehen, dass der Händler den Kontostand um 1.000 EUR ändern kann und damit durchkommt.



Wenn die Forderung nicht besteht hat der Erwerber der Forderung halt Pech gehabt.
Und ob der Lebensmittelhändler Deinem Nachbarn sagt ich habe 66 Euro Forderung aus Kaufvertrag + 1000 aus Abtretung oder sagt Dein "Konto" ist 1066,- in den Miesen macht doch keinen Unterschied


> Es gibt kein Konto im Sinne eines Bankkontos. Der Buchhalter spricht aber schon von "Konten".* Teil des Vertrages ist aber doch, dass Leistungen nur aus Guthaben erbracht werden*


. 

Das ist grade die Frage. So stehts in den Verträgen nicht drin.
Telco *braucht* keine Leistung erbringen wenn die Vorkasse verbraucht ist. Das heisst noch lange nicht das sie keine Leistungen erbringen *darf*. Wenn sies doch tut hat sie halt einen "Kredit" gegeben. 


> Es wird ihm eines aufgezwungen. Und das ist m. E. etwas anderes.


Die Gegenseite wird argumentieren: Wir haben niemanden gezungen Leistungen über die Vorkasse hinaus in Anspruch zu nehmen.



> Man macht erkennbar Unterschiede. Ist es völlig abwegig zu anzunehmen, dass die im ersten Fall von einem minderjährigen Nutzer ausgehen?


Nöö das nicht, aber Vertragspartner bleibt der Erwachsene auch wenn er unangemessen geduzt wird.


> Das meine ich. M. E. fehlt da zum Vertrag einiges. Und wenn ich Vertragsnehmer bin, berechtigt das andere (die Kids als Benutzer) doch nicht, zu meinen Lasten Verträge abzuschliessen.



Das ist doch grade der Trick bei der Anscheins/Duldungsvollmacht. Du hast keinen ermächtigt in Deinem Namen Verträge zu schliessen, für die Gegenseite sieht es aber (angeblich) so aus. Man vertraut halt darauf dass derjenige der Deinen Anschluss nutzt das wohl auch durfte.
M.E. mag das bei echten Gesprächsentgelten stimmen, nicht aber bei Leistungen die nur über das Telefon bestellt werden.


----------



## drboe (27 April 2005)

Ich lese eben bei VF folgende Eigenschaften der VF CallYa Karte:



> # 10,00 EUR Startguthaben
> # Ohne Unterschrift!
> # Ohne Bankkonto!
> # Null Grundgebühr


Offenbar will man einen Vertrag auch ohne Unterschrift schliessen und meint so womöglich auf die Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten verzichten zu können. So einem Vertrag dürften die AGB zu Grunde liegen, in denen es u. a. heisst: 



			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> *B. Zusätzliche Leistungsmerkmale für CallYa Verträge*
> 
> 1. Inanspruchnahme des VF, D2 Netzes, Zielrufnummern
> 
> 1.1 Abweichend von Ziffer A.3 werden keine Verbindungen zum deutschen Vodafone Netz mit weniger als 7 Ziffern sowie zum Satelliten-Seefunkdienst (00871 bis -4) hergestellt. Nicht anwählbar sind außerdem Rufnummern, bei denen vom Leistungserbringer, einem anderen Netzbetreiber oder sonstigen Dritten ein zusätzliches Entgelt berechnet wird. Dies gilt entsprechend für eingehende Verbindungen, bei denen der Inhaber der Zielrufnummer entgeltpflichtig ist.


Ziffer A.3 regelt u. a. allgemein, dass die Zielrufnummer im VF Netz oder außerhalb liegen kann. Ich verstehe B 1.1. erst einmal so, dass Forderungen Dritter regulär eigentlich nicht entstehen können. Fragt sich natürlich, ob SMS/MMS als Verbindung zählt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## 118xx (28 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese eben bei VF folgende Eigenschaften der VF CallYa Karte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war mir nicht bekannt. Ich musste bei meinen 3 Prepaidverträgen noch jeweils ein Vertragsformular übermitteln sonst wäre die vorläufig aktivierte Karte wieder stillgelegt worden.
Wenn das heute ohne Unterschrift läuft könnte durchaus der Minderjährige Vertragspartner sein mit den entsprechenden Möglichkeiten der Erziehungsberechtigten den Vertrag nicht zu genehmigen 




			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> 1.1 Abweichend von Ziffer A.3 werden keine Verbindungen zum deutschen Vodafone Netz mit weniger als 7 Ziffern sowie zum Satelliten-Seefunkdienst (00871 bis -4) hergestellt. Nicht anwählbar sind außerdem Rufnummern, bei denen vom Leistungserbringer, einem anderen Netzbetreiber oder sonstigen Dritten ein zusätzliches Entgelt berechnet wird. Dies gilt entsprechend für eingehende Verbindungen, bei denen der Inhaber der Zielrufnummer entgeltpflichtig ist.



Erstaunlich. Damit wäre die Anwahl zu Premiumsms-Diensten und 0190/0900-Nummern nicht möglich. Bist Du Dir sicher dass es sich nicht um die Vertragsbedingungen eines dieser neuen "Jugendschutztarifen" handelt?

Hast Du mal ne Fundstelle, ggf per PN.



> Fragt sich natürlich, ob SMS/MMS als Verbindung zählt.



Einige Telcos vertreten tatsächlich die Auffassung das SMS keine "Verbindungen" sind, da nur Datenpakete ähnlich eines Briefes verschickt werden und keine physikalische "Verbindung" zwischen den betroffenen Anschlüssen besteht. 
Halte ich persönlich allerdings für Wortklauberei.


----------



## drboe (28 April 2005)

118xx schrieb:
			
		

> Erstaunlich. Damit wäre die Anwahl zu Premiumsms-Diensten und 0190/0900-Nummern nicht möglich. Bist Du Dir sicher dass es sich nicht um die Vertragsbedingungen eines dieser neuen "Jugendschutztarifen" handelt?
> 
> Hast Du mal ne Fundstelle, ggf per PN.



a) Der Verzicht auf die Unterschrift findet sich hier

b) AGB und Leistungsbeschreibung für CallYa-Mobilfunkdienstleistungen (PDF, Stand April 2004). Auch wenn der Link im Shop mit dem Text hier versehen ist und es da also AGB heißt, so sind die AGB eigentlich im folgenden Dokument enthalten. Diese Leistungsbeschreibung ist aber Teil des Angebotes. Oben zitierter Text siehe Abschnitt B 1.

"Jugendschutztarif" scheidet aus, da a) CallYa und b) April 2004!

c) Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen für Vodafone D2-Mobilfunkdienstleistungen (AGB) (PDF, Stand April 2004 auch mit Regelungen zu VF CallYa)

M. Boettcher


----------



## 118xx (29 April 2005)

Schaue ich mir am Wochenende mal genauer an.

Mit meinen Karten kann ich definitiv 0190 und Premium-SMS nutzen, wobei die nicht bei VF direkt sondern Providern geschaltet sind und auch vor 2004 aktiviert wurden.

Auf die Schnelle habe ich aber folgendes gefunden:


> Ausnahmen ergeben sich jeweils aus der Preisliste.



Soweit ich mich erinnere wird in der Preisliste hinsichtlich der Entgelte für Premium-SMS auf ein "Info-Fax" verwiesen. Das würde bedeuten dass man alle dort aufgeführten Kurzwahlnummern doch anwählen kann.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 April 2005)

118xx schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das heute ohne Unterschrift läuft könnte durchaus der Minderjährige Vertragspartner sein mit den entsprechenden Möglichkeiten der Erziehungsberechtigten den Vertrag nicht zu genehmigen


Nur kurz dazwischen:
Solange der Preis der Prepaidkarte innerhalb des Tachengeldbereichs des Minderjährigen ist, darf der sie auch ohne Genehmigung/einwilligung der Eltern kaufen, § 110 BGB.

Unabhängig davon ist natürlich zu klären, wie das mit Abonnements oder Premiumkosten ist, wenn die hierfür notwendigen Mittel "nicht überlassen worden sind" (Vergangenheit), der Minderjährige also quasi auf zukünftiges Taschengeld spekuliert. und da kann man m.E. ansetzen ...


----------



## 118xx (29 April 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Solange der Preis der Prepaidkarte innerhalb des Tachengeldbereichs des Minderjährigen ist, darf der sie auch ohne Genehmigung/einwilligung der Eltern kaufen, § 110 BGB..



Stimmt dürfte auch regelmässig der Fall sein . Und auch Verfügungen über ein bestehendes Kartenguthaben dürften davon gedeckt sein.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig davon ist natürlich zu klären, wie das mit Abonnements oder Premiumkosten ist, wenn die hierfür notwendigen Mittel "nicht überlassen worden sind" (Vergangenheit), der Minderjährige also quasi auf zukünftiges Taschengeld spekuliert. und da kann man m.E. ansetzen ...



Sehe ich auch so. "Bewirkt" i.S.v. § 110 BGB heißt vollständig erfüllt also Kohle gegen sofortige Leistung erst dann wird der Vertrag wirksam.  Wirksame Verpflichtungen für die Zukunft sind nicht möglich.


----------



## drboe (29 April 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nur kurz dazwischen:
> Solange der Preis der Prepaidkarte innerhalb des Tachengeldbereichs des Minderjährigen ist, darf der sie auch ohne Genehmigung/einwilligung der Eltern kaufen, § 110 BGB.


Wo wäre da in etwa die Grenze? Die meisten Kinder erhalten angeblich zwischen 20 und 30 Euro Taschengeld. 10-15 Jährige bekommen typisch 15-20 Euro monatlich, 16-17 Jährige bis ca. 35 Euro. Der Prepaid Vertrag ist mindestens einmal mit dem Kauf eines Mobiltelefons verbunden. Macht  mindestens ca. 50 Euro. Früher nannte man das knapp 100 DM. M. E. viel Kohle für eine/n 14 Jährige/n. 
Kleinste Stückelung der Karten zum Aufladen: 15 Euro. Also etwa 50-100% des monatlichen Taschengeldes in der Zielgruppe der 12-18 Jährigen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 Juni 2005)

*KJM und Klingeltöne*

*heise.de: "Jugendmedienschützer prüfen Klingeltonwerbung"*


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 Juni 2005)

*Re: KJM und Klingeltöne*

... und kommen zu dem vorläufigen Ergebnis: *"Keiner der Spots entsprach den Regeln des Jugendmedienschutzes" (Financial Times Deutschland)*.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

Und unser vielseitig beschäftigter Hobby-Glücksspieler  (Newlines?, Mainpean?, ISA-Casinos?) steht in den links


----------



## Teleton (20 Juni 2005)

*Re: KJM und Klingeltöne*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> ... und kommen zu dem vorläufigen Ergebnis: *"Keiner der Spots entsprach den Regeln des Jugendmedienschutzes" (Financial Times Deutschland)*.



schöner wäre ja folgendes Ergebniss:

"Keine Anwahl der in einem Spot beworbenen Kurzwahlnummer führte tatsächlich zu einem ABO"

Da sind wir wieder bei dem alten BGB "allgemeiner Teil" Problem.
Wie darf der Empfänger einer Erklärung (hier SMS)  des Verbrauchers diese verstehen. Als Vertragsangebot zu den eigenen versteckt angegebenen Bedingungen ? Sicher nicht, entscheidend ist der Empfängerhorizont des redlichen "Durchschnittsempfängers". Der käme bestimmt nicht auf die Idee, dass die nur Sekundenbruchteile eingeblendete Aboverpflichtung tatsächlich vom Kunden zur Kenntnis genommen und gewollt ist.


----------



## 118xx (2 September 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> 118xx schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider nicht in dem oben angesprochenen Verfahren. Das Gericht (AG Krefeld 80 C 155/05) hat die Klage zwar abgewiesen, dies aber damit begründet, dass schon keine Abtretungsurkunde des Mobilfunkunternehmens an das klagende Inkassobüro vorgelegt worden war. Ausserdem fehlte die Dokumentation der technischen Prüfung nach §16 TKV. Zu den (u.a.)strittigen Abos brauchte das Gericht daher nicht Stellung nehmen.  

Erfreulich an dem Verfahren ist allerdings dass seitens der Klägerseite bestätigt wurde, dass die Forderungen der "Premiumdienstleister" nur angekauft wurden also eine Abtretung vorliegt.


----------



## Jota (29 September 2011)

Zum Topic: Ich wundere mich, wie es bei Handys immer noch soviele Probleme geben kann mit Überschuldung. Jeder der mal einen Vertrag hatte, hat sicherlich mal am Ende des Monats gemerkt, daß er mehr vertelefoniert hat als erwartet. Meinetwegen auch durch irgendwelche kostenpflichtigen extradienste, egal. Was macht man dann? Richtig, auf Prepaid umsteigen. Spätestens wenn es nochmal passiert. Mein Sohn hatte da zum Teil zu hohe Kosten, hab dann im Netz gesucht und ihm eine entsprechende Karte gekauft und mit dem Taschengeld verrechnet. Seitdem: Keine Probleme mehr.
Und wer das immer noch nicht mitbekommen hat, für den gibt es dann noch diese fürchterlichen Fernsehsendungen, die einem demonstrieren, wie man in der Patsche sitzt wenn mans falsch macht.


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2011)

Es gibt aber noch die netten RTL-Sendungen vom Nachmittag ...
... und genau DIE sind das Klientel dafür.
Wie hieß es da mal - bildungsferne Schichten ...
Und wenn Du hier die entsprechenden Threads durchliest und Dir die dort angewandte Orthographie antust weißt Du wovon ich rede.
Wir haben hier ja gelegentlich Postings im Stil von:


> ich hab ein abo, kündige das wenn ihr das nicht macht hetze ich den anwalt auf euch


Die realisieren nicht mal daß wir nicht der Anbieter sind sondern ein Verbraucherschutzforum ...
...was willst da noch machen außer Langmut zu üben ...


----------

